# Site ou app de whishlit App Store avec notification de changement de prix



## Membre supprimé 447952 (15 Avril 2015)

Salut ! 

Je cherche un site, ou une application (iOS) qui permettrait de savoir quand il y a un changement de prix sur une application de l'app store donnée, vous connaitriez pas ça ?

Par exemple, j'aimerai essayer Manual mais j'aimerai la prendre un jour où elle est en promo, et du coup un système qui me notifierai (push,mail..) serait pratique. Après l'exemple est pas super bien choisi parce que l'application coute pas grand chose, mais avec Reeder, ça aurait plus de sens peut être mais je l'ai déjà ^^

Je sais que Apple interdit cette pratique sur les applications de l'Appstore (interdiction de promouvoir les réductions d'autre applications, ou un truc de genre). Mais peut être vous connaissez un petit site ?

bonne journée
Léo


----------



## lineakd (17 Avril 2015)

@Leolelego, celui-ci...


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (18 Avril 2015)

Parfait ! Merci lineakd


----------

